# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Mirror's Edge

## S1mple

*Mirror's Edge*


*Жанр*: First Person Action Adventure
*Разработчик*: Digital Illusions CE
*Издатель*: Electronic Arts
*Дата выхода*: 13 января 2009 года
*Дата выхода в России*: 21 января 2009 года
*Платформы*: PC, Playstation 3, Xbox 360
*Сайт*: http://www.on-mirrors-edge.com

*Минимальные системные требования:*
*Операционная система*: Microsoft Windows XP SP2/Vista
*Процессор*: Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz или идентичный ему на 100%
*Оперативная память*: 1Гб
*Видеокарта*: 256 MB, совместимая с Shader Model 3.0
*Места на жестком диске*: 8 Гб
*Привод*: 1х скоростной DVD привод
*DirectX*: DirectX 9.0c
Соединение с Интернет для доступа к Leaderboards

*О чём*:
Faith, героиня Mirror's Edge, объявлена вне закона. Город-утопия, где она живет, оказался в полной власти полиции, вооруженной до зубов. Все телефоны прослушиваются, все разговоры через Интернет просматриваются, так что единственный способ передать сообщение тайно – поручить доставку опытному бегуну. Такому, как Faith.

Mirror's Edge – новый проект от студии DICE. Главная цель – не убить всех врагов, а доставить ценную информацию. Источником вдохновения для создателей Mirror's Edge послужил паркур – вид спорта, который заключается в быстром преодолении препятствий. В основу игры положена концепция «свободного движения». Теперь вы сможете двигаться в любом направлении, не думая о том, что в определенном месте не сможете перебраться через полуметровой высоты забор. Что касается главной героини, то в ее арсенале окажутся бег, прыжки, акробатические пируэты и приемы боевых искусств.


*Скриншоты*

*------*
*Свежие кадры

Геймплейное видео*

----------

